# Windows Vista RC1 : A user review



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2006)

Just finished installing Vista RC1, its night time so I just configure Vista & haven't installed much software on it, will do it tomorrow

As of yet I m too lazy to take screenshot, but I did took one, when I was installing my modem drivers & it said it's non-WHQL, expect more as I work more on it

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/6859/newwhqlsignug9.th.jpg

It was installed in 35 mins on my Pentium 4 3.06 GHz computer with 1 GB RAM & FX5900XT & Intel 865GBF, another 10 mins to configure it, setup the LAN, & disable UAP. One strange problem I m now facing, my computer does not shuts down in Vista, when I click to shut down, it shuts & then restarts, donno why

I m using default drivers for my motherboard & chipset, Forceware 96.33 Vista edition


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

Why such a SHORT review?? 
anyway........how much time does it take to install & boot??


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2006)

It was not complete; I didn't do much due to night

I won't be posting screenshot of bundled application like Photo Gallery etc, because they are already available all over the net. Just check those 

Vista has improved a lot; the speed is commendable over Beta 2, just as fast as XP itself. I downloaded & installed the Intel Chipset Software installation utility which has official support for Windows Vista from Intel 848 chipset & above, users of 845 chipset have to live with the inbuilt drivers. Other users must download these new Intel chipset drivers or drivers corresponding to their chipset 

Intel has also released updated WDDM Drivers for their GMA950 & above onboard IGP, now Aero is supported on Intel 945G chipset. 

Every user must download Vistabootpro 2.1, a great app to configure the boot loader of Windows Vista 

Now to the UI Part. Right now it's not ready & it's inconsistent, the colours are not equal all over. I guess either this will be fixed in final version or MS is leaving that to 3rd party developers such as Stardock. The UI is more productive then XP, & took 5 mins only for me to get used to it. Vista enables Clear type all over the screen fonts by default, something which looks very blurred on CRT monitors, so better if u disable it 

Flip3D has full anti-aliasing now, no more zaggies


First time users will be delighted to see how much the integrated search helps, u can find not only files, but also apps etc. If the indexing is turned on, it will run a service by the name Searchindexer.exe & U will get instant searches; however it does slows down the system no matter what Microsoft says. Since I don't use searching that much I disabled it & searching speed became same as Windows XP. Here is a screenshot of Control Panel, when I was searching to post error reports to Microsoft 

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/2383/controlpanelsearchlg8.th.jpg


I changed the my documents folder location to my XP My documents folder, & it is likes shared all over 

I just miss the Office 2007 beta 2 version of Segoe UI font, it was so better for the UI fonts all over, don’t know why MS changed it in RC1. Right now I m using the Office 2007 Beta 2 & waiting for the Technical refresh soon 

Network centre has to change, my airtel connection works as a LAN & it wasn’t showing it anywhere, I had to search for LAN in control panel to get it 

Windows now has a much better Program Error diagnostic service, I tried installing Zone Alarm & it said itself, that” Zonealarm 6 has known problems with this version of Windows, check for solutions online”. U can also check for solutions online later on. This also happened when I tried to install Diskeeper 8, which isn’t compatible 

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/7104/problemserrorsyn7.th.jpg

The default mode of shutdown in Vista is kind of like a hybrid between Hibernation & Sleep, but don't know why, nothing like that is happening here. When I shut down, hibernate or sleep the computer, it restarts. I m going back to Windows XP to shut down the computer every time, I will be posting this problem to MS. On the start menu U won't find any Shut down icons, you have to go to the Power configuration panel & there select which icon u want to show there. 

Add remove programs is much like beta 2

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/2634/addremoveprogramsew2.th.jpg

About the app compatibility 

Most of the apps I was able to run directly from my Windows XP partition such as Winamp, Roboform & Ad muncher, some I had to install in Vista too.

Acdsee 8 works fine, just that the menu doesn’t show shadow properly, maybe because they use hard coded tga images as the shadow instead of using inbuilt shadow mechanism of Vista 

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/3120/acdseemenudp6.jpg

Yahoo Messenger 8 had UI problems with Vista beta 2, now it all works fine. WLM 8 can be downloaded from a link given in the start menu or just download it yourself, however when I installed WLM myself, because I use it on XP, it did not remove the link from start menu, this is UI inconsistency 

The first thing to do, after installing Vista is to install JAVA runtime 1.5_8 

Yahoo Widget engine ran directly from Windows XP partition in beta 2, but this time I had to install it, works fine, with no crashes etc

DivX 6.3 works fine here. QuickTime 7.1 can play audio but no video; better wait for a new version. I m going to try QuickTime alternative right now, because Real Alternative works fine. Power DVD 7 works fine, even the codec get loaded in WMP11 

Firefox 1.5.6 takes 10 seconds to load, haven’t tried firefox 2.0 yet, & Finally Internet Download accelerator works fine, I m running it directly from XP partition. 

Going to check the workstation apps now, hope 3Ds Max works this time. Here are few screenshots. I don't think it's good t upgrade to Vista anytime before May 2007, cos only by then we will have most of our application relesed in Vista compatible forms .


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2006)

Some more screenshots

Flip3D

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/6882/fip3dgo0.th.jpg

Normal Search found in the start menu. This was when i disabled indexing

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/6532/searchgv4.th.jpg

Internet Download accelerator running directly from Windows XP

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/3595/snag0002mq2.th.jpg

Network centre

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/6326/snag0000ml3.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2006)

Alt+tab is what it should be, instant & fast, unlike Vista beta 2, where there was a 1 second lag

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/9128/alttabtc0.jpg

& now the most important thing how does Vista looks like in all the three composition modes. GPU based UI acceleration is available only with Aero

Vista RC1 in Aero, graphite colour & customised a little. This requires a DirectX9b or above compatible graphics card with 128 MB RAM

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/868/mycomputeraerodu4.th.jpg

Vista RC1 in Windows Vista Basic, this is like Windows XP GDI+ based compositing. Requires a DirectX 7 based graphics card with 64 MB Memory minimum

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/9494/mycomputerwinbasickl2.th.jpg

Windows Vista Standard, requires a DirectX compatible graphics card with 32MB RAM minimum

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/4075/winclassicuiim4.th.jpg


----------



## samrulez (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome review m8!!! as usual gr8 !!


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

now thats a gr8 review!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

I will move it to Reviews as it seems more appropriate there.


----------



## techtronic (Sep 6, 2006)

*Keep up the good work *

*Cheers *


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2006)

A few other apps i tried

Photoshop CS2 now works fine, but it switches the whole computer to Vista Basic UI insted of Aero, same goes with Adobe Reader

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/3791/photoshopav0.th.jpg

3ds max 8 doesn't work, says some directX 9c files not found  wonder how to tell it, that Windows now has DX10

My Vista RC1 desktop

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/6002/desktopsx3.th.jpg

Windows Movie maker

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5994/moviemakerhm6.th.jpg


----------



## anandk (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work  thanx.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 7, 2006)

gr888888 ... ,

u guys r LUCKY my PC is not tht POWERFUL to INSTALL VISTA


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 7, 2006)

could u post some photos of the performance monitor..i really liked the detail of it in the beta ver. i would like to see it have become better in RC1


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are the screenshot of Performance monitor, resources monitor & reliability monitor

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/7687/snag0000ij8.th.jpg


*img174.imageshack.us/img174/607/snag0001qg0.th.jpg

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/6748/snag0002qq6.th.jpg


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 7, 2006)

@gxsaurav
tnx buddy for that elaboration. will get back to u if i face any probs during my installation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2006)

The UI is although not final, but i have started to customise it, right now working on the fonts & their dimension part, lets see how modular vista is


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 7, 2006)

I was about to write a review for Vista ..  .. Not getting enough time though .. See if I could ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2006)

I was looking for a Vista compatible TV Viewing application, & since the original PCTV Vision app was not working, I tried chris TV, & it worked fine. Just that it made the whole computer switch to Windows Basic UI insted of Aero

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/9388/christvwn7.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 8, 2006)

gaurav thanks for the pics....

btw have u got any info abt IR utilites on RC1


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2006)

it's Saurav not Gaurav

IR, U Mean infrared? there is a specific section in the control panel just like XP for that, right now i m on Windows XP, will check that soon


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 9, 2006)

Vista needs an AV before release itself? OMGWTFLMAO


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2006)

U don't need antivirus for Windows Vista

None of the Windows XP Virii work in Windows Vista

There is a version of Avast antivirus, & Trean Micro Antivirus for Vista, but they are next to useless....cos there are no virus for Vista as of yet...& with just some common sence, u can prevent your computer from virii


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2006)

@qwerty OMGWTFLMAO means??


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> @qwerty OMGWTFLMAO means??


I thought everyone knew what it means  
OMG - Oh My God
WTF - What The F***
LMAO - Laughing MY A** Off
You will understand one day when you grow up


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 10, 2006)

hey saurav,nice review man,hey,can you tell me if i can keep windows-xp on my first drive(300gb maxtor SATA),and install this on my second drive(120gb samsungATA) and flip between the two OS'es upon booting,also,do windows-xp compatible drivers work in windows vista?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2006)

koolkapoor

yes u can , even I m dual booting on my 120 GB HD, just make a partition of some size which u can remember, then while installing , select that partition
__________
Rollercoaster

I just checked the IR function in Vista RC1, it's 100% same as XP, same layout same icons, & same function, looks like they have understood, don't fix which isn’t broken


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 10, 2006)

i just downloaded this huge file from some torrent named 'vista_5600.16384.060829-2230_x86fre_client-LR1CFRE_EN_DVD'
and win-rar is what it opens with when i click it,and is inside there is just one measly readme file!'am i missing something here?
this is whats written in the readme:
'This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.'
__________
i uninstalled win-rar and now theres an iso file,how do i use that?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> i just downloaded this huge file from some torrent named 'vista_5600.16384.060829-2230_x86fre_client-LR1CFRE_EN_DVD'
> and win-rar is what it opens with when i click it,and is inside there is just one measly readme file!'am i missing something here?
> this is whats written in the readme:
> 'This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
> ...


Well it seems you are trying to mount it as isofs whereas it needs to be mounted as udf. Since, the Windows Vista DVD's are in UDF format.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 10, 2006)

Its not a Win-RAR file.. its an ISO.. Dont open it with WinRAR, just open it in ner and burn it to a DVD.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2006)

Gaurav, excellent review, I must say. Keep it up.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I thought everyone knew what it means
> OMG - Oh My God
> WTF - What The F***
> LMAO - Laughing MY A** Off
> You will understand one day when you grow up


offtopic:well i stronly know what it means
but i don't chat that much so don't know short forms, any place where all this f*** will be explained


@gxsaurav
very good review indeed


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm.. you got me interested in vista (again! after installing/uninstalling beta2 for like 4-5 times!).. I've got them (both 32 bit and 64 bit) downloaded since a week now.. Just not getting the time.. Lets see most probably ill burn it today..
__________
Hmm.. Just installed 32bit RC1.. And i must say im really impressed! Its a keeper this time! All my previous problems with vista are solved (to a large extent). I think all people who use XP for general purposes can shift to RC1 now!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2006)

indyan

I have not, will try in the night, cos quicktime 7.13 is also out


----------



## kalpik (Sep 13, 2006)

VLC works fine here..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2006)

Just tried, Pally, Crsytal Player comes with a spyware WhenUsave . It crashes as soon as i play a file. Good thing vista firewall detected it & blocked it

Quicktime 7.1.3 which came yesterday works fine here, although still it crashes when i open another file, when there is a file playing, but it will be fixed

U don't need to worry about you apps not working, if the project is no dead....it will be updated to work on Vista

Gonna try itunes 7 in the night, it's a big download, with a few features copied from WMP11

& seriously yaar, it's Saurav, not Gaurav
__________
Just installed itunes 7 on vista, as always it is slow, bloated & eats a lot of ram even in mini mode, I wonder how they port it to Windows, seems like Apple apps like eating system resources

Quicktime player now works fine, video playback problem is now solved, & it playes fine

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/7136/ituneslb1.th.jpg

Also, my phone works, vista is a good as a primary OS now. This is using myphoneexplorer 1.45, a great must have App for k750i users

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/6408/myphoneexplorerih9.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 14, 2006)

dude that myphoneexplorer looks really cool..


----------



## enoonmai (Sep 16, 2006)

Incidentally, for those that didn't get a chance to get a Beta 2 key and hence be able to get a copy of RC1 and get it activated, the CPP is open again for RC1 here. PIDs are open again for the RC1 CPP.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

@gxgaurav: Cool Screens man !


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2006)

well, 14 days over, time to remove vista today


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2006)

If we activate it with the key, will it become unlimited or be restricted to 180 days?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ If you activate, RC1 will last till 1st July 2007.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2006)

i do have a legal key for this, but whats the point of activating a beta OS & use it, when most of my workstation apps (read 3DS Max & few others) don't work on it

besides, i need the 15 gb space now for other work too. in these 14 days i have checked vista compleately, well...almost i think, sans for the tablet PC component etc


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ If you activate, RC1 will last till 1st July 2007.


Great! Vista will be officially launched by then, I suppose.


----------



## kool (Sep 23, 2006)

i've 40gb hdd, 512 mb ram, intel celeron d, 2.66Ghz. can i install??? whats new feauture???


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, you can install it.

The first and most noticeable feature is the totally updated look. The Aero interface, three dimensional window navigation, live preview... everything! Apart from that, it has excellent hardware support. I just installed it on my machine and every piece of hardware was automatically installed without even notifying me. Did not even have to click an 'OK' button. Mind blowing! And they have learnt something from Apple Mac OS X Tiger 10.4. Spotlight has been renamed to 'Live Search' and has been implemented properly. It returns instant results in an organised manner. I loved it! You have to use it to believe it. It does not feel like a Microsoft product.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2006)

aryayush

Correction,  Live Search was first shown & demonstrated by Microsoft during Longhorn 3XXX build days, Aplle just copied the idea & implemented it before Vista, cos Vista is not just about instant search, however Apple is about that as they released MacOS X Panther & Tigar with Spotlight, which was a new feature because of Which u were supposed to upgrade


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> aryayush
> 
> Correction,  Live Search was first shown & demonstrated by Microsoft during Longhorn 3XXX build days, Aplle just copied the idea & implemented it before Vista, cos Vista is not just about instant search, however Apple is about that as they released MacOS X Panther & Tigar with Spotlight, which was a new feature because of Which u were supposed to upgrade




Ya thats true , spotlight was first shown by MS but apple implemented it first(in a very well manner) as they keep releasing OS's .


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2006)

breaking news

Microsoft has relesed near RTM build of Vista, click here to download, 2.7 GB for 32 bit edition


----------



## kalpik (Sep 24, 2006)

Official Links: *download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/en/download-5728.htm

64 bit: *download.windowsvista.com/dl/previ...060917-1430_x64fre_client-LRMCxFRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 24, 2006)

OK.. after thinking much over buying a new 320 GB HDD and failing to buy it coz of lack of bucks, I decided to try Windows Vista RC1 5600. 

I have been trying this from Pre-Longhorn Days and have tested all versions till BETA 1. Skipped BETA 2 For sum unknown reason and now installed RC1 successfully.

The review by gxsaurav is cool and gr88 and I just wanted to post my 
experiences:

** The installation took exactly 28 minutes to complete on my rig.  
     User installation experience is definitely improved and really fast.

** After installation, all configuration went succesfully w/o ne hitches.
     nVidia Drivers, 865 GBF INF/Sound went successfully too. Though I had to  install SOUNDMAX drives Via web update.  

** All required softwares like Firefox 2.0 BETA 2, Opera 9.02, TweakVI, K-Lite Codec Pack 2.77 and some other small softies installed smoothly like breeze.  

** Even with all default services running, the UI is definitely fast and smooth.  

** Updates and Validation were fast. The Internet Connection speed is really fast in Vista. I dunno why. 

** Overall an xcellent OS by MS. Will appeal to both newbiez and Power users alike.

** Guys, this FireFox 2.0 BETA 2 is ULTRA FAST in operation. Takes less than 2 secs to load under Win Vista with 2 Extensions installed. A screenie below

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/2645/tempvx5.th.jpg


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 24, 2006)

hey guys, i've decided to downloaded this thing tonight, but i have a few questions:
i have Win-XP installed on a 320gb SATA hard-drive, and i dont want vista to interfere with that drive
i will install it on an my other 120gb harddrive, which uses the same cable as my   dvd-rw, thats okay right?
i have an ASUS dvd-rw but no blank media, so now what am i supposed to do?
Finally, my most important question. I OCed MY C2D E6300 TO SOMEWHERE CLOSE TO 3GHZ, SO WILL THIS AFFECT MY PROCESSOR IF I LEAVE IT ON THE WHOLE NIGHT(to download)?SHOULD I LOAD OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS AND DECREASE CORE SPEED TO 700MHZ?(THATS THE LOWEST I CAN GET)
hey, where am i supposed to get a key for it?(started download,average speed, around 200KB/sec , time left=4hrs 19minutes


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 24, 2006)

What are the upgrades in the new build 5728 from 5600 ? Has nyone tested it so far? Worth upgrading from 5600 ?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 24, 2006)

^^
Even i'll like to know is it worth the few days of downloading required ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 24, 2006)

there is hardly any notable change other then the usual bug fixes


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, I have an official key from Microsoft for Windows Vista RC1. How long will mine work for?

I am yet to order a copy of RC1 DVD for Rs.700. I do not want to keep my laptop on overnight to download Vista. Can I install Vista on a 80GB 256MB P4 2.4 Ghz with XP already on it?

Does anyone have Vista RC1 in Bangalore? Can I borrow it from you? Can I use the key I have with that or, is it compulsary for me to order or directly download?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2006)

nagarjun_424 said:
			
		

> Hey, I have an official key from Microsoft for Windows Vista RC1. How long will mine work for?
> 
> I am yet to order a copy of RC1 DVD for Rs.700. I do not want to keep my laptop on overnight to download Vista. Can I install Vista on a 80GB 256MB P4 2.4 Ghz with XP already on it?
> 
> Does anyone have Vista RC1 in Bangalore? Can I borrow it from you? Can I use the key I have with that or, is it compulsary for me to order or directly download?


 
your vista will work till june 2007  .

yes u can install vista on ur config with xp already ( using dual booting )


----------



## kalpik (Sep 27, 2006)

To add to that, you can share one key with 10 PC's. So even if you don't have your own key, you can share it from someone else.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 27, 2006)

nagarjun_424 said:
			
		

> Can I install Vista on a 80GB 256MB P4 2.4 Ghz with XP already on it?



Ohh....u need *atleast* 512MB ram for Vista....


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Oct 1, 2006)

I just became a member of merawindows.com as I heard that you can get free copies of Vista RC1. I don't understand how to order it. Can someone please tell me how to do this?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 1, 2006)

No, u cannot order RC1 DVDs....first update u r profile and enter u r address...then give a caption and participate in the contest and u  will get a free DVD for participation....


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 5, 2006)

Has Microsoft taken back build 5728 for Vista, I tried following the links provided on this thread but could only find build 5600 ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2006)

Build 5728 was never relsed to public, it was leaked, build 5600 is Windows Vista RC1


----------



## kalpik (Oct 6, 2006)

^^ Umm.. 5728 WAS released to public!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 6, 2006)

^^ yes its true ..it was on the ms site only


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I even started the download but then it broke and never resumed...  Nyways is it available on MSDN ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

woops sorry, my mistake

anyway RC2 relesed now on connect


----------



## kalpik (Oct 7, 2006)

^^ RC2 also released to public 

*download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc2/en/download.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

to hell with RC2, I Have downloaded a lot this month already...not gonna try RC2...someone else do it for me & give me , else airtel will come to my home saying i m wasting bandwidth


----------



## kalpik (Oct 7, 2006)

Hehe.. I already downloaded it.. Will install it today evening most probably..


----------



## samrulez (Oct 7, 2006)

^^^
Kalpik how much time did it take, to download RC2??? do post u r views on it,,,and the improvements since RC1..


----------



## kalpik (Oct 7, 2006)

^^ Just under 20 minutes


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

While Windows Vista expected to be released to manufacturers around October 25, retail PC pre-loaded with the new operating system won’t be available until the New Year. So the leaks start from october end , hackers will get their hands on on 25th i am sure.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm.. Installed RC2 (on it right now).. Seems a bit faster than RC1 and some minor issues, like for example rundll used to crash when i opened a folder containing lots of video files, are gone.. Seems rock stable right now. Just a warning to other ppl, dont install nvidia gfx drivers on this build.. The microsoft provided WDMM drivers are great!

Wait a minute.. Im getting COM Surrogate has stopped working as soon as i open some divx file in media player! Hmm.. lets see!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 7, 2006)

hey guys can anybody tell me if i can install Vista in my external hard drive and still boot with a dual boot option?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

it might install...but the performance will be very slow


----------



## samrulez (Oct 7, 2006)

^^
yes......if u r BIOS supports booting from da USB then it will....but the transfer rates will not be more than 30MB/s then....it will probably start in 4 hrs...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok.. It seems the error i was facing was due to Nero.. Un-installed Nero and the error is gone!


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome I downloaded it today not as lucky as Kalpik it took some 2 hrs for the download to complete. Can we simply upgrade the RC1 or do we need a fresh installation... wanna try the installation tomorrow


----------



## kalpik (Oct 10, 2006)

A fresh install would be better..


----------



## rajas (Oct 11, 2006)

This is indeed a simple review. Vista has many more rich features some important are: 
UAC - User access control: which controls users to allow/restrict access to any applciation/setting. Aero Interface, Start search, Parental control, Side bar, IE7, Windows Defender, Advanced Networking tools.

I'm currently in training on Windows Vista. With Vista RE- Recovery Environment, reisntallation is very rare.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2006)

For a complete list of all the features in Windows Vista Go to the Vista Wiki


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 11, 2006)

I tied to upgrade Vista to RC2 by Loading the DVD on Power ISO in Vista RC1 but  when you browse the disk you just find one text file informing you "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."  

It shows the same when I load the ISO to Power ISO in XP as well.

What to do now ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2006)

u need to burn a DVD to use it, & u cannot upgrade install yet


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 12, 2006)

U may try mounting it in Daemon Tools


----------



## samrulez (Oct 12, 2006)

^^
I don't think virtual drives will help....coz after u reboot it switches to the installation environment ...so u r software will stare only if XP stars...

But try ''Virtual Machine'' or VM-ware....


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2006)

^^
then it will install vista in the parent os as a a guest os. as performance will be slow


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 12, 2006)

Finally upgraded to Rc2  had to extract the disk to HDD with Ultra ISO and then run the setup from there. Interestingly it still says Rc1 in the EULA but later  shows Rc2 on the right hand bottom of the desktop, how else can I check the build ? 

Explorer.exe works better in Rc1 no crash ... nd yes it doesn't allow upgrade, it'll  install over the existing insallation and move the old files to Windows.old including the user profiles.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2006)

As stated by Microsoft, a partition with 15GB is recomended for Windows Vista, while installing Vista it checks weather the partition is 15GB or not, if not then it will not install....however the actula size of Vista in RC1 state was 8 GB.

The final RTM installation of Vista will take less space after relesing, somewhere between 5 to 6 GB approx


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> u need to burn a DVD to use it, & u cannot upgrade install yet



Incorrect



			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> ^^
> I don't think virtual drives will help....coz after u reboot it switches to the installation environment ...so u r software will stare only if XP stars...
> 
> But try ''Virtual Machine'' or VM-ware....



Incorrect. 


Virtual drive will work , i installed my copy like that . the installation caches all data needed before restart and after restart it has nothing to do with the mounted image . so use dameon tools or whatever mounting program , it will work.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 13, 2006)

He is right I also had installed once Vista using deamon-Tools


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got Vista RC1 32 bit and 64 bit from merawindows, will try soon.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 13, 2006)

hey r they still sending?? Phenom hadnt u got the beta 2 b5384?


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 13, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Just got Vista RC1 32 bit and 64 bit from merawindows, will try soon.


Me too waiting


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

@pathiks
They hv started a contest and r sending RC1 DVD to all participants


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 13, 2006)

I have got Vista RC1 both 32 bit and 64 bit  (not beta2) in a beautiful DVD case.
I have also got Vista beta 2 but earlier not today.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah! They r sending RC1 DVD (both 32 & 64 bit) in a very sweet pack  
I'm waiting for my pack


----------



## red_hat (Oct 14, 2006)

I installed yesterday.It took nearly an hour.
Installation is as usual easier.
Installed softs like azureus ,flashget ,odc ,lal etc.. worked fine.
But due to its security feature or compatibality issue i was unable to run radmin server.
Net works fine with no prob.

My friend who also gave try was unable to install drivers of dlink router.
so waiting for drivers compatible with vista.

I think RC2 is not yet available for download on M$ site.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 14, 2006)

RC2 was available for download and I had downloaded it But it was for short period of time


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 14, 2006)

Read my Vista RC1 Review Here

Had Written that Long Ago, Moved to my Blog Recently, Since I'm new to this Forum I Had to post that Link 

Regards,


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

Yippie! Me too received my 32 & 64 bit Vista RC1 DVD today from Merawindows  
The pack looks awesome


----------



## samrulez (Oct 14, 2006)

gxsaurav, link to the wallpaper plz..!!!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Yippie! Me too received my 32 & 64 bit Vista RC1 DVD today from Merawindows
> The pack looks awesome


could you psot photos of it please?
also, what stuff came with the package?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

Its only a DVD pack with one 32 bit DVD and one 64 bit DVD!

Same as Digit DVD pack


----------



## arunks (Oct 15, 2006)

got mine yesterday..i m very happy..but when will be rc2 given by merawindows


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

lol  
Wait for sometime, I'm sure they will give it too very soon


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 15, 2006)

I am still waiting for it


----------



## samrulez (Oct 15, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> gxsaurav, link to the wallpaper plz..!!!




plz  gxsaurav link to the wall paper!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2006)

which wallpaper, i just showed two of them, here are both 

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/4816/leafsiw0.th.jpg

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/7748/vista5365va1.th.jpg
__________
I need help

Since i do not have Windows Vista installed right now, this is for anyone who has it installed

Windows Vista RC1 & RC2, both have an icon for shut down which i need, inside the shell32.dll file. Take a look at this screenshot. The Logoff icon is from Vista rc1, but the shut down icon is from Vista beta 2, as u can see, the shut down icon is long, however the Log off icon is wide vertically. The new shutdown icon in Vista rc1 is similar to the logoff button in shape, which i need. Can anyone extract this new shutdown icon from shell32.dll file of Windows vista & provide here

*img433.imageshack.us/img433/401/iconpb7.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's the shel32.dll from RC2.. Sorry dint have the time to search for the icon!

*rapidshare.de/files/36916383/shell32.rar


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 16, 2006)

@gxsaurav
I hv installed RC1 but didnt find that icon in Shell32.dll  

If u can tell me the exact file name, then I'll upload that for u ;(


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

i download the above loaded file, it's not in there, sorry i was wrong i guess. even i don't know where it is in Vista, well....i will check myself now, thanx for your help kalpik & vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll check too and If I get the file, I'll let u know


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2006)

Sure, no prob! Just tell me the filename, and ill upload it!


----------



## baligavinod (Oct 17, 2006)

nice one dude!


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2006)

People those who received Vista RC1 DVD frm merawindows, how many days did it take? I mean after how many days did it come after u submit the slogan.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm.. Where you live in Vadodra.. If you were in delhi, i could give it to you. This goes for anyone staying in delhi.. Just get a blank DVD and take vista from my place


----------



## bose.subhasis (Oct 31, 2006)

Helo everyone,
me also tried vista rc1(build 5728).it's pretty god in my point of view.on my system it took 11 mins 37 seconds only.i will vote for vista only for the DX10 Addiction till now.i read the review on digit how dx10 decreases the load from as well as GPU and CPU.on my system it runs pretty smooth.
but i didn't find any impressive antivirus program for it.basically i use nod32 on my existed 32 and 64 bit system.the only antivirus supported by vista tht is avast.but i don't rely on it.just waiting for the stable version of nod 32 tht works wth vista.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 31, 2006)

NOD 32 did release a beta version which works with vista. Im running it and it works absolutely fine. More info: *www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=152249


----------



## bose.subhasis (Oct 31, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> NOD 32 did release a beta version which works with vista. Im running it and it works absolutely fine. More info: *www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=152249


 
Thanks A lot Buddy.I'll try it out soon.
u rule.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2006)

in it's current state, u do not need any antivirus for Windows Vista


----------

